# Superior Drummer MIC Bleeds? (discussion)



## xeonblade (Nov 14, 2011)

How useful mic bleeds in SD2 are when it comes to recording tight metal stuff?
I mean it should make drums sound a bit more realistic I guess, but isn't that adding to "messy" sound when it comes to fast metal beats?

The point being is: should the bleeds be used in metal recordings or not? (and why?)


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 14, 2011)

I usually only remove the bleeding from the Kick and Snare mics. Anything else will make it sound sterile/unrealistic/whatever imho. Kinda destroys the "room" of the kit.
If I record real drums I like (for example) to use a box infront of the kickdrum to avoid bleeding so I don't have to cut anything


----------



## fps (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm finding if i keep bleed on the toms i get an unbalanced picture with some cymbals louder than others.


----------



## wjm123 (Nov 14, 2011)

I off the bleeds in pretty much all the channels in the SD mixer, then send all the SD tracks to a room impulse as the room sound. I find it easier to tweak stuff that way. If not then I'll just leave some amounts of bleed in the OH mic. I find that the bleeds sometimes add a certain color to your drum sound.


----------



## xeonblade (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, but what about mix clarity? Do you guy think some of clarity is lost with bleeds?


----------



## fps (Nov 15, 2011)

xeonblade said:


> OK, but what about mix clarity? Do you guy think some of clarity is lost with bleeds?



Absolutely, but this is a good thing. It makes the kit sound like a compete entity instead of files being triggered.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 15, 2011)

As I'm new to SD, this is one of the things I've been experimenting with. It's great fun, actually. That's part of the cool thing about SD - you can get a really personalized sound by setting the kit the way YOU like and want it to. Check out Nolly's rock preset - the OH and almost all the ambient tracks are mostly snare. It gives the snare this really thick sound when they all sum together, without muddying anything - especially after individual EQ and compression on each track.

So my advice is - try a bunch of stuff and see what you like!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been isolating everything, except for on the OH and room mics, but i might be bringing it back up a little... maybe...


----------

